# Upgrading a cheap mongoose bike.



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Hello, So I bought a cheap Walmart bike named mongoose ledge 2.1, and I had the idea of upgrading the bike to a full downhill bike, because I really like the bike's frame, it's really heavy but the frame's geometry is pretty neat in my opinion, so I have an idea to buy completely new downhill bike parts to replace them with the really reeeeeaaally bad walmart parts (not including the frame), and get a professional paint job on it. I'm doing this idea because I'm really low on money to buy a new double suspension frame or even worse a full downhill bike. What do you guys think of this idea? Was it even worth it?








This is the bike which frame I would like to use.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Um, no. Is this someones puppet account? In case you are serious, just no. There are utube videos of guys taking bikes similar to this on DH courses, and they survived. But no. If you do survive, the bike will not. You could spend as much as a new bike on upgrading, and it still won't be good for DH, the frame itself is not good for that, the pivots and linkages will not last.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Taroroot said:


> Um, no. Is this someones puppet account? In case you are serious, just no. There are utube videos of guys taking bikes similar to this on DH courses, and they survived. But no. If you do survive, the bike will not. You could spend as much as a new bike on upgrading, and it still won't be good for DH, the frame itself is not good for that, the pivots and linkages will not last.


It's important to mention that in my country there are no steep mountains, or even no mountains at all just some mini hills with no steepness or drops, and I have plenty of experience in fast trail riding, so there's almost no risk of falling, It's almost like trails only, sorry, I don't even know why I mentioned downhill.


----------



## Mace9 (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm no expert, especially on this forum, but you will find a cheap "Walmart" bike to be unfit for any actual off-road riding. As already mentioned the cost of upgrading the components on that frame would be a waste of money. Search "Walmart" bike tested videos on YouTube for what would happen.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Mace9 said:


> I'm no expert, especially on this forum, but you will find a cheap "Walmart" bike to be unfit for any actual off-road riding. As already mentioned the cost of upgrading the components on that frame would be a waste of money. Search "Walmart" bike tested videos on YouTube for what would happen.


The funny thing is that the ride with no new parts was surprisingly smooth besides the really bad fork bottoming out sound and the bad brakes, but if I replace it all with good parts, it should get better, and I have ridden my other trash walmart bike for 3 years now on really rough terrains and even some tournaments, the bike frame hasn't snapped or been damaged at all, even if it's exactly the same material as the new frame.


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't think he understands


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

bow53 said:


> I don't think he understands


What do you mean, did I misunderstood something?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Recommend you get on a real dh bike if someone let you.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Loll said:


> Recommend you get on a real dh bike if someone let you.


sadly there is nobody who will let me do that :/


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Battery said:


>


I checked this video already, I don't think the frame is bad it's just those other bad parts, I even saw like 3 videos where this exact bike is upgraded to a better bike


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Go for it. Learn it all the hard way.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

So the conclusion is that I basically need to buy a carbon frame for a grand right?


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

This isn’t even good trolling.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

ntec said:


> So the conclusion is that I basically need to buy a carbon frame for a grand right?


Carbon or aluminum. If you want a stout bike (or frame), check out Chain Reaction Cycles. They have quite a few options. They also sell some well priced aluminum hardtail mountain bike frames that are a step above what you have. They also ship worldwide too. You can buy a Brand X frame from CRC and it will be way better than what you currently have: Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail MTB Frame (27.5") 2019 | Chain Reaction Cycles

I actually built an Octane One Prone from a bare frame and it turned out to be a great bike.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Clyde Ride said:


> This isn't even good trolling.


I'm really not joking, I just don't see how riding a cheap frame is bad, none of mine frames have broken or anything after long term abuse. I'm really sorry if my english is incorrect ahh


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Battery said:


> Carbon or aluminum. If you want a stout bike (or frame), check out Chain Reaction Cycles. They have quite a few options. They also sell some well priced aluminum hardtail mountain bike frames that are a step above what you have. They also ship worldwide too. You can buy a Brand X frame from CRC and it will be way better than what you currently have: Brand-X HT-01 Hardtail MTB Frame (27.5") 2019 | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> I actually built an Octane One Prone from a bare frame and it turned out to be a great bike.


I have a small question are there any aaany cheapish dual suspension frames, cuz all I have seen cost like 2000+ dollars


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

ntec said:


> I have a small question are there any aaany cheapish dual suspension frames, cuz all I have seen cost like 2000+ dollars


Hard to say. I would refrain from buying any cheap full suspension bike unless it's used. The majority of new and used (close to current year models) full suspension bikes start at $2k or more and they are typically better than the FS bikes you find well below that price. You could potentially find a used FS bike that's a decade old for around $1k or less.

Perhaps the biggest question to ask is whether you really need a full suspension bike. Here in the states, riders may be better off with a hardtail in some areas while FS is just an overkill purchase. Vice versa too!


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Battery said:


> Hard to say. I would refrain from buying any cheap full suspension bike unless it's used. The majority of new and used (close to current year models) full suspension bikes start at $2k or more and they are typically better than the FS bikes you find well below that price. You could potentially find a used FS bike that's a decade old for around $1k or less.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest question to ask is whether you really need a full suspension bike. Here in the states, riders may be better off with a hardtail in some areas while FS is just an overkill purchase. Vice versa too!


Thanks bro! You're the best








Could this bike frame be any good?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You (OP) Should make a list of all the parts and tools that would need to do what you want, then price all of that stuff. Also if you can't do the work yourself add in shop labor. If you want me to save you the trouble ,you could easily spend thousands and still have a cheep frame that wasn't designed for real mountain biking ,there is a sticker on that frame or was/should be stating," Not for off road use". The thing is you can never match or even come close to buying any part as low as any manufacturer. From the way you describe how you ride and where ,you don't need a downhill bike ,want is another thing.


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

Hard to believe this isn't a troll. Everything the OP has said is contradicting all logic. So either a bad troll or somebody very new to bikes.
In case they are for real,
Buying this bike was a mistake in the first place. Never buy a full suspension " mountain bike" from Wal-Mart. Every single piece on it is bad including the frame. If all you can afford is a walmart bike at least buy a hardtail so you don't have the extra useless weight and power sucking spring in the back. You said the terrain around you is very mild so a lower end hardtail from a bike shop would be fine. You definitely don't need a downhill bike.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

rangeriderdave said:


> You (OP) Should make a list of all the parts and tools that would need to do what you want, then price all of that stuff. Also if you can't do the work yourself add in shop labor. If you want me to save you the trouble ,you could easily spend thousands and still have a cheep frame that wasn't designed for real mountain biking ,there is a sticker on that frame or was/should be stating," Not for off road use". The thing is you can never match or even come close to buying any part as low as any manufacturer. From the way you describe how you ride and where ,you don't need a downhill bike ,want is another thing.


Gotcha, I already ordered most of the parts, and now I'm thinking to buy this frame 









It still is way over my budget.

But it seems that this would be a lot better than any department store bike


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Barbapapa said:


> Hard to believe this isn't a troll. Everything the OP has said is contradicting all logic. So either a bad troll or somebody very new to bikes.
> In case they are for real,
> Buying this bike was a mistake in the first place. Never buy a full suspension " mountain bike" from Wal-Mart. Every single piece on it is bad including the frame. If all you can afford is a walmart bike at least buy a hardtail so you don't have the extra useless weight and power sucking spring in the back. You said the terrain around you is very mild so a lower end hardtail from a bike shop would be fine. You definitely don't need a downhill bike.


Thanks for the advice bro, I was arguing because I have never had any problems with cheap bike frames, now I will know that it is not a good idea...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It would really make morse sense to put your money into a hardtail, you'd end up with a much better bike for the money than you will building a full suspension and it sounds like a full suspension is something you want rather than something you need for your riding. I've never heard of Rex but that photo shows it with a very cheap fork (with a straight steer tube) and shock so that's an indication of the level of quality.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

chazpat said:


> It would really make morse sense to put your money into a hardtail, you'd end up with a much better bike for the money than you will building a full suspension and it sounds like a full suspension is something you want rather than something you need for your riding. I've never heard of Rex but that photo shows it with a very cheap fork (with a straight steer tube) and shock so that's an indication of the level of quality.


Those parts aren't included only the frame, I have plenty of decent forks rockshox, fox. As I know they are pretty expensive.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ntec said:


> Those parts aren't included only the frame, I have plenty of decent forks rockshox, fox. As I know they are pretty expensive.


Well, then I don't understand why, if you have plenty of decent forks laying around, you only have Walmart bikes. Where did the forks come from? Why don't you sell some of them and use the money to buy a decent frame? Are your decent forks tapered or straight?

You initially said " I have an idea to buy completely new downhill bike parts", then you said not downhill and now you're saying not completely new.


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

definitely a troll account


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

chazpat said:


> Well, then I don't understand why, if you have plenty of decent forks laying around, you only have Walmart bikes. Where did the forks come from? Why don't you sell some of them and use the money to buy a decent frame? Are your decent forks tapered or straight?
> 
> You initially said " I have an idea to buy completely new downhill bike parts", then you said not downhill and now you're saying not completely new.


Haven't tried selling anything. My brother quit biking a time ago and left me some of his parts.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Price out the upgrades you are considering. Then price out a decent bike with the quality of parts you're looking for. 
Then decide for yourself.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

bow53 said:


> definitely a troll account


nah, I Think we can end this discussion cuz the new frame just arrived, and wont use the walmart bike anymore.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

ntec said:


> nah, I Think we can end this discussion cuz the new frame just arrived, and wont use the walmart bike anymore.


Love it. 9 hours ago, "thinking to buy this frame" to now, "frame just arrived"!


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

MSU Alum said:


> Love it. 9 hours ago, "thinking to buy this frame" to now, "frame just arrived"!


Exactly lol dad drove to the bike shop to get it, pretty simple


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

ntec said:


> Exactly lol dad drove to the bike shop to get it, pretty simple


Is it really that hard to get bike parts in USA?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ntec said:


> Haven't tried selling anything. My brother quit biking a time ago and left me some of his parts.


I hope you're checking 26/27.5/29er to be sure those old forks will work with your new frame.

We're not trying to give you a hard time, we're just trying to keep you from making mistakes. Shops in the US usually don't keep frames in stock, it would need to be ordered.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

chazpat said:


> I hope you're checking 26/27.5/29er to be sure those old forks will work with your new frame.
> 
> We're not trying to give you a hard time, we're just trying to keep you from making mistakes. Shops in the US usually don't keep frames in stock, it would need to be ordered.


Yeah the fork is for 27.5 which I have now. Sorry I didn't know that about usa shops...


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

ntec said:


> Yeah the fork is for 27.5 which I have now. Sorry I didn't know that about usa shops...


This is how the frame looks.


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

whats your budget?


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

what the heck is that weld?


----------



## Dickies138 (Nov 24, 2020)

That frame looks like it had some repair work done on the down tube. I wouldn't ride that on anything much beyond a bike path.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

bow53 said:


> View attachment 1933093
> 
> what the heck is that weld?


The shop only stocks XXL frames and then cuts them down to size and welds them while you wait. Shops in usa do this too, no?


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

bow53 said:


> View attachment 1933093
> 
> what the heck is that weld?


The bike shop mentioned that it had a little cut there so they did some welding and fixed it shut.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> The shop only stocks XXL frames and then cuts them down to size and welds them while you wait. Shops in usa do this too, no?


It's a used bike frame, noone knows the past of this bike...


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

it keeps getting weirder and weirder


----------



## Dickies138 (Nov 24, 2020)

ntec said:


> It's a used bike frame, noone knows the past of this bike...


Well, we know an important part of this frame's past.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Dickies138 said:


> Well, we know an important part of this frame's past.


Yeah, I agree it's weird, the cut wasn't all the way around.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

After what’s been said by the OP in this thread, why is anyone continuing to engage him, much less “trying to help.”?

OP has already resisted all efforts to help plus made obviously untrue statements (“shops cuts & welds frame while U wait.”)

Please don’t feed the trolls.

/thread

=sParty


----------



## Dickies138 (Nov 24, 2020)

If you're going to spend the money and effort to upgrade a bike, it makes zero sense to start with a cheap, garbage frame. You can get a nice, new hardtail frame from Ragley for $400..... which is just a tad more than I'm guessing your Walmart bike cost..... which you are only using for the frame.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

Dickies138 said:


> If you're going to spend the money and effort to upgrade a bike, it makes zero sense to start with a cheap, garbage frame. You can get a nice, new hardtail frame from Ragley for $400..... which is just a tad more than I'm guessing your Walmart bike cost..... which you are only using for the frame.


Yeah, I completely understand you, but I already spent 300 on a new frame today (not the walmart bike), I just can't afford a new frame, those were my savings from 2 years.


----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

ntec said:


> Yeah, I completely understand you, but I already spent 300 on a new frame today (not the walmart bike), I just can't afford a new frame, those were my savings from 2 years.


I think we need to end this thread, I think i'm just wasting your time guys, I'm sorry...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thx for the show


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny thread. I gave up on...



ntec said:


> Hello, So I bought a cheap Walmart bike named mongoose ledge 2.1, and I had the idea of upgrading the bike to a *full downhill bike*...





ntec said:


> It's important to mention that in *my country there are no steep mountains, or even no mountains* at all just some mini hills with no steepness or drops...


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

The OP may not be trolling.

In my country, this used to circulate around the market. While it's not the best or have latest parts, to some.. it's all they can afford.

For those who are well-off, it's easy to say just forget it and buy a modern bike. 


To OP, if you are serious... don't upgrade the bike that much. Just use it as what it is. Probably, replace tires and brakes you are good to go just dont use it on jumping more than 1 foot.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## ntec (May 31, 2021)

gat3keeper said:


> The OP may not be trolling.
> 
> In my country, this used to circulate around the market. While it's not the best or have latest parts, to some.. it's all they can afford.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!


----------

